# Thrush treatment while down regging



## missjackson (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi 

I have got thrush and wanted to ask if it was ok to take canestan's duo (tablet and cream) whilst I'm doing my buserelin injections?

MissJ
xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Fine to take both of these, it should clear the thrush up pretty quickly after taking.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

